# Need Opinions on New Pump Gun



## biffle2000 (Aug 26, 2007)

Guys,I'm in the market to buy a new 12ga 3.5" pump gun

Looking at these benelli super nova,stoeger ,remington 870 express magnum waterfowl and winchester sxp waterfowl

I like the feel of the remington over the nova but not wild about it being a express and have read of the reviews

The novas have good reviews ,feel ok but if i bought a stoeger p350 which is basically the same gun could save $100

Just looking for thoughts or opinions


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Buy the one that fits and feels the best. From an operational view, the Win or Rem are my choices!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I vote SXP. But don't over look a Browning BPS.
I personally don't like the feel of a Nova, and also don't like the position of the safety


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

X2 on the BPS. It is a solid gun, especially if your a lefty. Love the safety up top for the thumb.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

x3 on the BPS for all of the above reasons. Never been sold on the NOVA after seeing two basically wear out long before they should have and too many rattles in them. Express is very utilitarian in comparison but will get the job done as well.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

There is a New SXP listed in the classifieds for $300. Sounds like an awesome buy to me.


----------

